# Automatic License Plate Recognition



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok, this is really freakin cool!!

Any officers seen this before? Sorry if this is a repost

**edit**

ok the board won't let me post links yet. Annoying...

So here is the link, you have to put it together

baitcar dot com slash sites slash baitcar-com dot bryght dot net slash files slash alpr dot wmv
http://www.baitcar.com/sites/baitcar-com.bryght.net/files/alpr.wmv


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.baitcar.com/sites/baitcar-com.bryght.net/files/alpr.wmv

Some how I think the ACLU is going to fight this.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh yeah...that'll fly here


----------



## newsnut (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok, I agree, the linking restriction is stupid. I had to eliminate links and email addresses in this article just to post it...

In NY:

Published: December 21, 2006 12:50 pm
NEW TECHNOLOGY: Automatic license plate scanner helps sheriff's department
BY MIRANDA VAGG/

Running plate numbers just got faster for the Orleans County Sheriff’s department.

According to Chief Deputy Thomas Drennan, the office received a Remington license plate reader system and installed it into one of the deputy vehicles last week. 

“Before you had to run these plates manually through the radio system to the dispatcher,” he said.

The new technology will cut down on the time spent calling in plate numbers and increase the number of people caught driving with suspended registrations, something that Drennan has already witnessed in the short time the they’ve had the equipment.

According to Sheriff Scott Hess, this system is the latest advancement in law enforcement technology, enabling deputies to do more of what they already do. 

“Deputies run license plates every day during their normal course of business, but they currently have to pick and choose the plates they wish to check,” Hess said.

Rather than having to decide which plate numbers to call in to dispatch, the scanner runs the number of every vehicle it passes. 

“This system does not discriminate, it runs every plate it scans,” Hess said.

The Remington plate reader cost approximately $22,000 and was purchased with funds the office received from the New York State Division of Criminal Justice Services, Hess said. 

After expressing an interest in having the scanner system earlier in the year, the sheriff’s department received a letter asking for a response if they wanted to be funded for the technology, according to Hess.

“We can use it in traffic enforcement and there are many other uses, as well,” he said, citing examples of drug investigations and counterterrorism enforcement. “Initially when these pieces of equipment were rolled out in New York State they were issued to impact areas.”

According to Hess, impact areas are those sections of the state that have high instances of criminal activity, generally metropolitan areas like Rochester and Buffalo.

The two roof-mounted cameras, with a field vision of almost 180 degrees, feed an infrared image of the license plate into the reader system. The system then runs the plate number through the New York State Police Information Network and the National Crime Information Center databases. 

Plate numbers listed in those databases could be from stolen vehicles, stolen license plates, suspended registrations or any crimes that have been associated with a particular license plate number.

According to Drennan, he expects to see a rise in the recovery of stolen license plates and vehicles, as well as tracking down suspended registrations, with the help of this technology.

Officers were trained at the beginning of December to use the equipment that has been installed, Hess said. 

Contact Miranda Vagg at (585) 798-1400, Ext. 2225.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That system will never end up here, you know why...RFID.
There are plans in the works to mandate from the federal level that all license plates subscribe to an RFID and bar code standard by 2015. 
You want federal road grant money, you have an Interstate going through your state. You will have plates with RFID tags and a standard barcode. That means they can be read if seen or read if not seen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

saw this AWHILE ago................ isnt that accurate from what I remember .


----------

